#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Australian Standards

## tony_black

Does anyone have:

AS 4041-2006 Pressure Piping

AS 4458-1997 Amdt 1999 Pressure Equipment - Manufacture



Thanks.See More: Australian Standards

----------


## Ali366

Please let me know of your email address Tony.

----------


## gilbert

Hi Ali please e-mail to me, janraebrian@yahoo.com. Thank you

----------


## ap8229

ap8229@gmail.com

----------


## jubail

Does anybody have AS 2885 latest editions? Also all other Australian Standards for pipeline?

----------


## sanathgorantla

pls can you forward to my mail kumar_gorantla@rediffmail.com

----------


## august8

Please forward to me, engin.j.kim@gmail.com.
Thank you!!

----------


## ardansyahputra

> Please let me know of your email address Tony.



Hi Ali,

Please send me also at dbudiprasetya@gmail.com for the AS 4458

Thanks.

----------


## dliu

dongliu88@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## shuklak

Please help me out by sending these sdts  to me on shuklak.25@gmail.com

----------


## FATHI

..I am looking for australian standards for design of silos , bins and hopper
for instance AS3734

thanks a lot

----------


## vikaschaurasia

plz upload

----------


## nnreddy

Dear Mr.Ali,



Please email the AS standards also to my email id: reddy_1957@yahoo.comSee More: Australian Standards

----------


## COCO

Dear All, Please I need urgent australian standards as follow: AS-1330, AS-1544.2, AS-2885 Part 0, 1, 2, 3 and 5. If anyone can help me, upload or e-mail me to address: cnaescu@gmail.com, cnaescu@rdslink.ro
Thank you so much!

----------


## victorlachica

Hi

Please email it to bmacavanza@gmail.com

Thank you






> Please let me know of your email address Tony.

----------


## namasral

i want it also, thanks in advance, my email namasral@yahoo.com..

urgent or ASAP

----------


## KP SAHU

Pl upload australian standards for design of silos , bins and hopper
for instance AS3734 , ifanybody has got.

Thanks

----------


## KP SAHU

I am looking for australian standards for design of silos , bins and hopper
for instance AS3734 Pl upload if anybody has it.

KP SAHU

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear All, Please I need urgent australian standards as follow: AS-1330, AS-1544.2, AS-2885 Part 0, 1, 2, 3 and 5. If anyone can help me, upload or e-mail me to address: cnaescu@gmail.com, cnaescu@rdslink.ro
> Thank you so much!



I have only this item :

AS 2885 PipelinesGas and liquid petroleum
Consist of :
AS 2885.1-2009 Design and construction
AS 2885.2-2007 Welding
AS 2885.3-2001 Operation and maintenance

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Does anyone have:
> 
> AS 4041-2006 Pressure Piping
> 
> AS 4458-1997 Amdt 1999 Pressure Equipment - Manufacture
> 
> Thanks.



I have only this item :

AS 4041-2006 Pressure piping.pdf 7.298 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## allynbert

Hello,

Does anybody have australian electrical standards?...Please send it to my e-mail add: allynbert@yahoo.com

Thank you in advanced

----------


## rhynox1984

request for Australian Standards for wind and seismic loadings, AS-1170.. thanks.. rhynox1984@yahoo.com

----------


## sleimanshokr

thanks

----------


## juncreek

I need HB212 Design wind speed .. anybody could share.

----------


## ibnu.zaenal

I'm searching AS/NZS 3598-2000 Energy Audits, please email to : ibnu.zaenal@gmail.com. thq

See More: Australian Standards

----------


## a_zaenudin

Dear Ali
Hello

Would you please send me those  standards to: zaenudin_akh@yahoo.com.
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you,
Zaenudin

----------


## sachinsoni

Hi everyone,
I need AS-2885 (part 1,2,3)  &  AS 4041 Pressure Piping
 If any one has ,pls send it on meet_sachin@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi everyone,
> I need AS-2885 (part 1,2,3)  &  AS 4041 Pressure Piping
>  If any one has ,pls send it on meet_sachin@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks



AS 2885-1-1997 Pipelines - Gas and liquid petroleum - Part 1 Design and construction.pdf 1.115 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AS 2885-1-2001 Amendment No. 1 to AS 2885.1 - 1997 Pipelines - Gas and liquid petroleum Part 1 Design and construction.pdf 0.445 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AS 2885-2-2002 Pipelines - Gas and liquid petroleum - Part 2 Welding.pdf 1.171 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AS 2885-3-2001 Pipelines - Gas and liquid petroleum - Part 3 Operation and maintenance.pdf 0.843 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AS 4041-1998 - Pressure Piping.pdf 2.550 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tranquang

Please update Nabilia
2885.1-2007.PDF
2885.2-2007.pdf
2885.3-2001.pdf
2885.4-2003.pdf
2885.5-2002.pdf
4041-2006.pdf
hxxp://www.mediafire.com/?bq5dqe6fambmm45

----------


## sachinsoni

Thanks everyone.

----------


## sandaz

Dear all,
Please email the AS standard AS2159-2009 to my email saunders.enviro@gmail.com


Thanks (hopefully) in advance!

Chris

----------


## Mr Welder

> Dear all,
> Please email the AS standard AS2159-2009 to my email saunders.enviro@gmail.com
> 
> 
> Thanks (hopefully) in advance!
> 
> Chris



_
AS 2159 Ed.1995 Piling Design and Installation  (Australian Standard)_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

> _
> AS 2159 Ed.1995 Piling Design and Installation  (Australian Standard)_
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




_DR 08180 CP Ed.2008 (Draft for Revision AS 2159 Ed.1995)

Piling Design and Installation_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrsur279

Dear All

I do need AS 1418 Set-2011 Cranes, hoists and winches
Please kindly help to send it to mail email : hongsonle279@gmail.com
I appreciate for your kindness

Thanks alot

----------


## tessios

please share your STND secretwater@naver.com

----------


## pj.nano

Hi everyone,

I need AS-2885 (part 1,2,3) last edition
The last link is not working
please send it to pj_nano@yahoo.com


Thanks

----------


## jakas121

Does any one has AS 1391-2007 please email me on uttamcjain@gmail.com

See More: Australian Standards

----------


## levo

> AS 2885-1-1997 Pipelines - Gas and liquid petroleum - Part 1 Design and construction.pdf 1.115 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...




Hi Nabilia,

The above links are not working. Could you please send by email to colaklevent@msn.com or update the links?

I will appreciated if you can help me.

Thanks in advance.

Levent

----------


## levo

> I have only this item :
> 
> AS 2885 PipelinesGas and liquid petroleum
> Consist of :
> AS 2885.1-2009 Design and construction
> AS 2885.2-2007 Welding
> AS 2885.3-2001 Operation and maintenance
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hi Achmad,

The above links are not working. Could you please send by email to colaklevent@msn.com or update the links?

I will appreciated if you can help me.

Thanks in advance.

Levent

----------


## min.hamid

Hi Ali,

Would like to request your assistance with AS 4041-2006 please.
If you could send it through to my email muhaimin.hamid@gmail.com please.

Look forward to your response. Thanks

----------


## 66geepee

Does anyone have the latest australian standards on pressure vessels and destructive testing?
I need them badly

----------


## 66geepee

Does anyone have the latest australian standards on pressure vessels and destructive testing?
I need them badly

----------


## RUBY04004

Hi everyone,
I need AS 4041 and AS 2885 all part. Please help to send it to Ruby04004@gmail.com. Thanks!

----------


## RUBY04004

The mediafire link was private, i cannot access this. Could you please send this to my email ruby04004@gmail.com.
Thank you so much, Tranquang

----------


## whngomj

Dear All,

I need AS 2885 all part. Please help to send it to my whgomj@gmail.com.

Thanks in advances.

----------


## whngomj

Dear All,

I need AS 2885 all part. Please help to send it to my whgomj@gmail.com.

Thanks in advances.

----------


## pkuthanh

Please send me also at thanhnguyenbk1@gmail.com for the AS 4458

Thanks.

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS 2885-1 Ed.2007 Pipelines Gas and liquid petroleum  part1: Design and construction*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Mr.Welder

----------


## Mr Welder

Repeated posting (deleted)

See More: Australian Standards

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS 2885-2 Ed.2007 Pipelines Gas and liquid petroleum  part2: Welding*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mr.Welder

----------


## Mr Welder

Repeated posting (deleted)

----------


## Mr Welder

_
AS 2885-3 Ed.2001 Pipelines Gas and liquid petroleum  part3: operation and maintenance_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Mr.Welder

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS 2885-4 Ed.2010 Pipelines Gas and liquid petroleum Part:4 Submarine pipeline systems*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Mr.Welder

----------


## Mr Welder

_AS 2885-5 Ed.2002 Pipelines gas and liquid petroleum part:5 field pressure testing_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Mr.Welder

----------


## mailmaverick

> _AS 2885-5 Ed.2002 Pipelines gas and liquid petroleum part:5 field pressure testing_
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kindly give password for RAR file.

----------


## Mr Welder

....

_Repeated posting (deleted)_

----------


## Mr Welder

password: 13287

Mr.Welder

----------


## rhys@farra

Does anyone have a copy of AS1692-2006 ?

----------


## min.hamid

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## min.hamid

hmm i cant submit pdf through the forum?

guess thats why everyone posted links only

----------


## tobbe

Please send me all AS standards that you have.


mih.peng@yahoo.comSee More: Australian Standards

----------


## tobbe

please send me all AS standards that you have.

mih.peng@yahoo.com

----------


## tobbe

please send me all AS standards that you have.

mih.peng@yahoo.com

----------


## pepelefuu

> Please update Nabilia
> 2885.1-2007.PDF
> 2885.2-2007.pdf
> 2885.3-2001.pdf
> 2885.4-2003.pdf
> 2885.5-2002.pdf
> 4041-2006.pdf
> hxxp://www.mediafire.com/?bq5dqe6fambmm45



Subo la AS/NZS 2885.5:2002 Pipelines - Gas and liquid petroleum - Field pressure testing en una mejor edici&#243;n

Descargar desde **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

VIVA COLOMBIA

----------


## philby

Enclosed are the follow standards if anyone is still after them. 

AS 4041 - 2006 Pressure piping

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


AS 2885.0 - 2008(+A1) PipelinesGas and liquid petroleum Part 0 General requirements

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


AS 2885.1 - 2012 PipelinesGas and liquid petroleum Part 1 Design and construction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


AS 2885.2 - 2007 PipelinesGas and liquid petroleum Part 2 Welding

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


AS 2885.3 - 2012 PipelinesGas and liquid petroleum Part 3 Operation and maintenance

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


AS 2885.4 - 2010 PipelinesGas and liquid petroleum Part 4 Submarine pipeline systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


AS 2885.5 - 2012 PipelinesGas and liquid petroleum Part 5 Field pressure testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy!!!

----------


## MeJulez

Does anyone can share me AS 1666-1, please? Thank you in advance. I really need it.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## nurimana

Does anyone has AS/NZS 1365:1996 ? Please share it, thanks before.

----------


## philby

There you are

----------


## nurimana

> There you are



Thank you very much philby.

----------


## nurimana

> There you are



Thank you very much philby.

----------


## nurimana

Dear philby, I need more Australian standards,
AS 1199, AS 1213, AS 1391, AS 1399, AS 1538, AS 1544.2, AS 1548, AS 1594, AS 1710, AS 2338, AS 2505.1, AS 2706, AS HB 18.28, AS/NZS 1050.1, AS/NZS 3678, ISO 2566
Do you have them? please kindly share for me..

thanks in advance

----------


## philby

AS1199



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Australian Standards

----------


## nurimana

> AS1199
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks philby, but i need more
do you have more standards I requested?
or does anyone has them?

----------


## philby

As 1391

----------


## reza18395

Dear Guy,
Could you please share the AS 1199 in Mediafire 
Regards,
Reza

----------


## philby

As1544

----------


## philby

More AS1544

----------


## philby

As1548

----------


## philby

As1710

----------


## philby

As2505

----------


## philby

More AS2505

----------


## gkmeera

CAn some on reupload 





> Enclosed are the follow standards if anyone is still after them. 
> 
> AS 4041 - 2006 Pressure piping
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## nurimana

Dear gkmeera, those links are still OK, i've just checked them.

Dear philby, I'm still waiting you to share more standards I requested. Thanks anyway

----------


## philby

AS1050 set



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Australian Standards

----------


## nurimana

Dear philby, still waiting for these standards from you:
AS 1213
AS 1399
AS 1538
AS 1594 
AS 2338
AS 2706
SAA HB 18.28
AS/NZS 3678
ISO 2566
Thanks

----------


## nurimana

Dear philby, still waiting for these standards from you:
AS 1213
AS 1399
AS 1538
AS 1594 
AS 2338
AS 2706
SAA HB 18.28
AS/NZS 3678
ISO 2566
Thanks

----------


## philby

AS 2338 & 2706. I don't have any of the others.

----------


## nurimana

anyway, thanks a million philby. 
Does anyone has these standards?
AS 1213
AS 1399
AS 1538
AS 1594 
SAA HB 18.28
AS/NZS 3678
ISO 2566
Please kindly share..

----------


## Marty Thompson

AS 1538-1988 Coldformed Steel Structures Code
AS 1594-1997 Hot-rolled steel flat products

----------


## Marty Thompson

AS 3678-1996 Structural steel - Hot-rolled plates, floorplates and slabs

----------


## philby

Oops, i did have this one

----------


## philby

And this one too

----------


## nurimana

Thanks Marty and philby,
4 Standards still missing:
AS 1213
AS 1399
SAA HB 18.28
ISO 2566
Anyone please share..

----------


## reza18395

Dear Philby
Could you please share the AS 1199 and AS 1050 in Mediafire as there is problem with 4shared
Regards,
Reza

----------


## nurimana

Dear reza,
here you are
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nurimana

Dear reza,
here you are
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Australian Standards

----------


## reza18395

Dear Nurimana,
Thank you so much for your kind effort for theses valuable AS Standards.
Regards,
Reza

----------


## nurimana

Dear reza,
please thank to philby too, I only reupload

----------


## reza18395

Dear Nurimana,
For sure i am thankful to Mr. Philby for his original post.
Regards,
Reza

----------


## Catweazle

Hi, any chance of sharing AS3507.1 and AS3507.2 please?

----------


## Catweazle

Hi, any chance of sharing AS3507.1 and AS3507.2 please?

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## martin kurniawan

Does anyone have:

 AS/NZS 1163-2009-Cold-formed structural steel hollow sections

Thank you in advance

----------


## d_kushwah

I need, can any one provide

AS 2452.3-2005 Non-destructive testing - Determination of thickness - Use of ultrasonic testing

----------


## acier58

> I need, can any one provide
> 
> AS 2452.3-2005 Non-destructive testing - Determination of thickness - Use of ultrasonic testing



Here you are

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## naftan

Hi, any chance of sharing AS 4458 please?

----------


## Marty Thompson

AS 4458-1997 Manufacture of Pressure Vessels
AS 4458-1997 A1-1999

----------


## naftan

Dear Marty,
Thank so much for your kind contribution for this valuable AS Standards.
Best regards.

----------


## gkmeera

please share 


AS 1330-2004 - Metallic materials - Drop weight tear test for ferritic steelsSee More: Australian Standards

----------


## medeto

I need, can any one provide
As 2452.2-1981: Determination of the Remaining Wall Thickness of Corroded Pipe by the Use of Radiography
Best regards.

----------


## sauro

AS/NZS 1850:2009 Please.

----------


## micaziv

Dear all* does anyone have these Australian standards:
AS 3754 Safe application of powder coatings by electrostatic spraying
AS 1375  Industrial fuel-fired appliances
AS 1482 Electrical equipment for explosive atmospheres - Protection by ventilation - Type of protection v
AS 4332 The storage and handling of gases in cylinders
AS NZS Code of practice for handling combustible dusts

Please upload
Thanks

----------


## micaziv

Mistake
AS NZS 4745 Code of practice for handling combustible dusts

----------


## justmcd

Good Day

I am looking for as/nzs 2566.2 please

----------


## justmcd

Good Day

 I am looking for as/nzs 2566.2 and as/nzs 2566.1  please

----------


## pmcoliveira

Hi all,

Looking for these Australian Standards

AS/NZS 1163
AS/NZS 3678
AS/NZS 3679.1
AS/NZS 3679.2

Can anyone share please?

----------


## peixoto

does anyone have this standard?
AS 1418.17-1996 
Cranes (including hoists and winches) Design and construction of workboxes
thank you in advance!

----------


## MECH2000

please pass the below Australian standards if possible

AS 1548-2008 (R2018)

AS/NZS 3678:2016

AS/NZS 3679.1:2016

AS/NZS 3679.2:2016

AS/NZS 1594:2002 (R2016)

AS 1110.1:2015

AS 1110.2:2015

AS 1112.1:2015

AS 1112.2:2015

AS 1112.3:2015

AS 1112.4:2015

thanks in Advance :Joyous:

----------


## Elerisus

Hello everyone, i am looking for Australian Standard AS 4458-1997
Thanks in advance!

----------


## micaziv

Here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

HI folks,
Appreciate if the following can be shared
A) AS 2940:2013 Fixed fire protection installations - Pumpset systems
B) AS 2809.1:2020 Road tank vehicles for dangerous goods General requirements for all road tank vehicles
C) AS 2809.2:2020 Road tank vehicles for dangerous goods Road tank vehicles for flammable liquids



Thanks and regardsSee More: Australian Standards

----------


## tmlim

Good day to all.

I am looking for 
a) AS/NZS 2941:2013 Fixed fire protection installations - Pumpset systems
b) AS 2419.1:2017 Fire hydrant installations System design, installation and commissioning
c) AS 2419.2:2009 Fire hydrant installations Fire hydrant valves
d) AS 2419.3:2012 Fire hydrant installations Fire brigade booster connections
e) AS 2419.4:2021 Fire hydrant installations Storz fittings for firefighting purposes

Appreciate the share. Thanks

----------


## engineer4207

Hi valued members,
Any one can help to have AS/ANZ 4645 - Gas distribution Network

----------


## micaziv

Here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engineer4207

Thank you very much!

----------


## engineer4207

:Angel:

----------


## engineer4207

@ micaziv do you have AS 2885.1 Network design for Gas pipes

Thank you in advance and for AS 4645

----------


## trickz21

Hi valued members,
Any one can help to have AS/NZS 1210-2010 - Pressure Vessels? Thanks in advance

----------

